# 40 gal African Cichlid Tank with pics - suggestions wanted



## LukeG (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm new to this sight and I'm also new to plant tanks but here is my first go at an all Peacock African Cichlid planted tank. The idea was to use the plants to soften the rocky look of the tank and I've only used Anubias nana and Anubias barteri. I originally planed on adding Java ferns and java moss

I started this thread because I've seen quite a few like it and frankly I really enjoy them. This is my first attempt at an African Cichlid tank and I'd love any advice, comments or questions you might want to share.

The tank is one week old at this point. I have a 40 gallon breeder all glass tank with a pine stand and canapy (not shown). I used tahitian moon sand along with dark grey rocks I found at a local pond supplier. There are also Anubias nana and Anubias barteri tied to the rocks until they root. I've used 2 65 watt power compact bulbs to light the tank. I know this is a lot of light for the plants but with the dark rocks and substrate I felt I needed more light to make everything pop put more. I have a wet/dry filter and an Ebo jager heater.

There are four juvenile ruben red peacocks in the tank for now. I'm trying to get a decent picture of the fish but it's easier said then done. I haven't decided if I'm going to just keep the four until they get old enough to breed or just remove all but the nicest male and stock the tank with other male peacocks.

Here are some links to a couple pictures, let me know what you think.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/lukegrasberger/leftside1a.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/lukegrasberger/rightside1a.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/lukegrasberger/wholetank1a.jpg


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i like it but you can add more rocks in the back.btw where did you find those rocks?>


----------



## LukeG (Mar 8, 2005)

I got them at the local pond place, they have a rock yard. I think I paid $12 for them all. I never buy rocks from the LFS because of the price. I think the dark grey of the rock compliments the tahitian moon sand.

I didn't add more rock as I wanted some room for the fish to swim. Also, this tank used to house my marine reef and I wanted soemthing more open for a change of pace. Thanks for the comments. I know this isn't the typical planted tank you see but I like the simplicity.

Keep the comments coming, I enjoy them.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I love seeing people with cichlids and plants in the same tank! Careful with the peacocks though, as males of the same species can get really quarrelsome with each other. I have seen people with more than one male of a species in the same tank, but it was like 125 gal or something like that.

Nice start, though. You may want to do something a bit more cave like depending on what you have in mind for a fish load - Keep in mind that you can mix Aulonocara with other species and other genera. Many of the more peaceful mbuna can mix with peacocks. Watch out though, there are some really aggressive mbuna that will go after much bigger fish - Melanochromids for example. I have a 2.5" M. chipokae that picks on a 5" Haplochromis ahli (very similar to the Aulonocara genus). Most mbuna are incredibly variable in temperament, though. I have a yellow lab - Labidochromis caeruleus which is extremely peaceful. Other people who I talk to swear it is an aggressive species. Good luck!

-joe


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got a planted African tank, although I keep strictly mbuna, and, with your lighting you might consider some other species of plants in addition to the basic Anubias and Microsorums. I wouldn't recommend mixing Haps with mbuna as the herbivorous dietary restrictions of most mbuna would conflict with your Aulonacara. Mbuna (Labs and a few other excluded) require a low-protein (read: not much live food) diet or they may suffer from Malawi bloat. That's why you don't see them kept with mbuna very often. It's hard to provide the Haps with the high-protein, live food diet that they like without risking giving your mbuna too much protein and clogging their digestive tracts. I recommend sticking stictly with Haps like Peacocks/Aulonocara.

But this doesn't mean you can't keep some truly nice plants either. You've got the lights to grow some nice Ludwigia and Ceratopteris species if you give them a chance. They're not too particular about CO2, and you won't have much of that in an African tank. Try L. repens and possibly C. thallictroides. Also you might consider Hygrophila wisteria or Hygrophila difformis which may also grow well in your water conditions. I've also grown nice examples of all types of Java fern and Marsilea spp. in hard water. Give them a shot, you'd be surprised what will grow in good light and hard water.


----------



## LukeG (Mar 8, 2005)

Thak for the input travis, I'll research the plants you mentioned. What do you think of the general lay out of the aquascaping? I know it's not typical of what you see on this website.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

It looks excellent. It's got a very Malawi biotope look to it. I think you could add even more rocks to fill in the background/back wall and provide as much cover as possible.


----------

